# Run PVC electrical conduit in same trench as schedule 40 PVC for water.



## John Ross

I live in the Tampa Bay area of Florida.
I need to run two separate schedule 40 conduit.  One for portable water, and one for 110 volt for LED landscape lighting.  I know electrical must be in gray PVC conduit, and water in schedule 40 white PVC pipe.

My question is, can I run both pipes in the same trench?  If so, do they have to be separated and if so by how many inches?

Also, how deep does the trench have to be, and should the water go above or below the electrical conduit?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## steveray

Potable water can not be in PVC....Same trench is fine and usually 18" to 24" for electrical all of my water goes 48" deep as I am not in Florida....


----------



## ICE

Here in California potable water can be plumbed with CPVC.


----------



## John Ross

PVC must be allowed in Florida as my main water line from the meter to my home is PVC just like everyone else in the community.


----------



## ICE

This from a forum:

PVC is fine for potable water. It is WIDELY used here in southern California to run from the meter at the curb, to the house main shut off ( outside the house ). Codes do not allow it to be used inside a dwelling, at all, but I think the main reason is that it is rated for about maximum 70 PSI at 140 degrees. For 70 degree cold water, the PSI rating will be well in excess of anything your house or line would see.

As far as brittle, it is an issue if exposed to UV light ( sunlight), but otherwise not an issue.


----------



## north star

*# ~ # ~ #*

John Ross,

PVC piping is allowed for potable water service to the structure.
Refer to Table 605.3 in the `17 Edition of the Florida Plumbing
Code.

PVC piping IS NOT allowed once inside a structure.......Refer
to Table 605.4 in the `17 Edition of the Florida Plumbing Code.

Yes, you can install the water piping & the electrical conduit
in the same trench.........You must install an electrical warning
tape over the electrical conduit if the trench is not fully encased
in concrete.

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## ICE

north star said:


> *# ~ # ~ #*
> You must install an electrical warning
> tape over the electrical conduit if the trench is not fully encased
> in concrete.
> *# ~ # ~ #*



I have never seen tape on a residential project.  I know it is there in the code but I have never asked for it....my bad.

Plastic pipe strikes me as not appropriate.  I just can't be convinced that plastic or rubber like PEX is suitable for my drinking water.


----------



## chris kennedy

north star said:


> You must install an electrical warning
> tape over the electrical conduit if the trench is not fully encased
> in concrete.


That only applies to "underground service conductors", not raceways.
See NEC 300.5(D)(3).


----------



## ICE

chris kennedy said:


> That only applies to "underground service conductors", not raceways.
> See NEC 300.5(D)(3).


I’m not so bad after all.


----------



## conarb

ICE said:


> I’m not so bad after all.


No you're not Tiger,  in fact I can't wait for the day that the Tiger Code replaces the ICC, the Tiger Code makes sense and isn't full of contradictions and political correctness.


----------



## mark handler

https://laneelectric.com/programs-services/typical-trench-detail/

*Check with your local Jurisdiction, some allow it, others do not*


----------



## Pcinspector1

ICE said:


> Here in California potable water can be plumbed with CPVC.



2012IPC allows CPVC, but check water pressure requirement of not > than 160 psi. 

I see K-copper, PEX and mostly blue crestline at 200 or 250 psi being use here.


----------

